# Bmw 520d Touring 2009 - Paint Correction



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

After many tryings of the Bmw Dealership to remove swirls and holograms the owner called us to detail the car.

The H & S festival :doublesho










































After the first wash and claying , PC started.



































5050 Bumper










Doors











































Rear side


















Paint correction done and ready for the next stages...


















Almost ready










Ready with Zaino and Swissvax Crystal Rock


















Inside the Studio




























































































Some sun pictures that are always nice 





























































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hell of a flake pop there fella excellent job.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bravo Rui ... great job as always mate


----------



## VERSUS (May 2, 2011)

Great job on great color BMW, how much flakes... mhmm... love


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

That looks stunning


----------



## Boomer (Jul 2, 2011)

i have the same colour 5 series due for delivery in a week's time. interested to know what pads/polishes you used to restore the paint. thanks.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Soul Hudson said:


> Hell of a flake pop there fella excellent job.


Yes the flake was all around after paint correction, thanks.



mike swell said:


> Bravo Rui ... great job as always mate


Thanks Mike



VERSUS said:


> Great job on great color BMW, how much flakes... mhmm... love


Thanks



zippo said:


> That looks stunning


Thanks



Boomer said:


> i have the same colour 5 series due for delivery in a week's time. interested to know what pads/polishes you used to restore the paint. thanks.


I used Menz Fast Gloss , IP2500 and Ultrafina/Meguiars #205.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job and write up Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Another top job and write up Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning work as ever Rui! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job buddy.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Stunning work there. :thumb:

What did you use on the roof bars, as i have a 320D Tourer and my bars look crap?

Thanks


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great turnaround..





matt_83 said:


> Stunning work as ever Rui! :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Great job buddy.


Thanks Guys



beardboy said:


> Stunning work there. :thumb:
> 
> What did you use on the roof bars, as i have a 320D Tourer and my bars look crap?
> 
> Thanks


I polished by hand with Zaino Z-AIO and finish with Z8


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks stunning, great job !

Baz


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely transformation Rui!
Bravo!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hat's off to one of my favorite detailers . Nice one, Rui!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderfull work on the racing tank mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Looks stunning, great job !
> 
> Baz


Thanks :thumb:



DAREM said:


> Lovely transformation Rui!
> Bravo!


This kind of clear coat always a PITA to correct but when it´s finished gives me a lot of smiles 



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hat's off to one of my favorite detailers . Nice one, Rui!


Thanks Jesse , i have to buy more stuff from you , im just loving the WM-1NT nano dressing - "Trim Coat" more and more.
Since i used in the Cayenne Turbo S in wheel arches and over almost 10000 kms and a year its still beading like hell.
Only 3 washes in meantime 



ITHAQVA said:


> Wonderfull work on the racing tank mate :thumb:


Thanks and yes its huge car


----------

